# My 2004 Ford Mondeo St Tdci



## slack05 (May 26, 2010)

washed with megs nxt
terry towel dried
megs clay bar
autoglym super resing polish
autoglym high def wax
yes i know i have left wax on front bumper lol


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

mmm , I love the Mk3 ST's. Looking fantastic.

What are those wheels ??


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice looking car, mate. :thumb:


----------



## slack05 (May 26, 2010)

19"inch tomason tn4 from germany
some more pics


----------



## slack05 (May 26, 2010)

some reflection shots


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Not usually a fan of these, but yours has turned my head! Looks really mean, stunning fair play! Bet them tyres aren't cheap lol


----------



## slack05 (May 26, 2010)

not bad 235 35 19


----------



## Wiliam_morgan (Dec 28, 2009)

are those AP brakes at the front too! look rather large!


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Very smooth...


----------



## slack05 (May 26, 2010)

same brakes as focus st225/RS fit straight on a mondy i have ebc discs and red stuff pads


----------



## nicky4i (Aug 25, 2008)

are you on passion ford or summin like that?? is this the tdci with over 400lbs torque??


----------



## slack05 (May 26, 2010)

no mine is 180 bhp 335lbft torque


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

very nice car , did you paint the engine /air box covers yourself as looking at doing this to my vectra c . khalid


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

hey slack welcome over to DW car is looking good as always...


----------



## riP (Aug 17, 2009)

Sexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxyyyyy


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful man, the wheels are amazing on the car and the front end looks really different what have you done are those lights different?


----------



## slack05 (May 26, 2010)

yeah the inserts painted with ici satin black


----------



## evosticks (Jan 30, 2010)

Very nice indeed. I'm a big fan of the ST Mondeos and that colour is superb


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Lovely car, don't seem to see many of these around and especially not as nice as this one


----------



## slack05 (May 26, 2010)

thanks for the kind comments guys


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

very nice mate keep up the good work


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

o I just wet meself. That is LURVLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY !!!

Just said to the Mrs, "if I ever lose my mind and stray from the Griffin, then one of those is what i'd have" .

Very very nice car there mate.


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

thats cracking looking  Love the wheels


----------



## slack05 (May 26, 2010)

cheers!!


----------

